# Google- Is soya sauce and Ajinomoto good for health? - DoctorNDTV



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Is soya sauce and Ajinomoto good for health?**DoctorNDTV*It has been found to cause *irritable bowel syndrome*, stomach upsets, nausea and vomiting, or diarrhoea. Please limit use of Ajinomoto in your cooking.<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

